# Fat guy + Steroids = ?



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, so i'm 18, 5'9"ish, and terribly overweight. I'm around 16-17 stone.

I have a portruding belly, big hips and generally am just a mess. My arms are fairly solid, chest not so much so. I have a fair amount of muscle, but as you can imagine, definition is almost non existant.

I'm by no means new to the gym, I took like a year break however (was stabbed, lost every last ounce of motivation and put on about 2-3 stone, was very unpleasant).

This is when my hips just started growing because they could, now I'm covered in stretch marks and I find looking at myself without a t-shirt the most repulsive thing ever. I lost my girlfriend due to lack of confidence and no longer wanting to leave the house.

So, around December, I thought, (excuse the language) "Why the **** am I not redeeming this. I got myself into this state, I can get myself out". So i rejoined the gym, started a powerlifting routine (god knows why) and done very little cardio. So again, I was getting demotivated.

Now, my ideas have bucked the **** up: I started a 4 day split on monday, my diet is spotless, do slightly more cardio (I know the importance of this, but it's like my last remaining mental hurdle to do it).

Now, onto my question (damn, sorry for the life story guys). Would taking steroids normally meant for a cutting period help at all with weight loss and generally getting more defined? (I'm not takling ROCK HARD six pack and stuff, not even abs atm, just with arms and fat burn) I know a guy that takes them, and he recommended me winstrol + trenbolone ethanate. This is what he uses. However, when I asked him about this, he basically said if I lose weight then start I will see benefits striaght off the bat, but starting now will take longer. Thing is, i'm too impatient and annoyed at myself to take the proper time to do that.

So, to cut a long, long story short, would winstrol + trenbolone ethanate help me lose weight (which i should mention isn't my primary goal, that is simply get big) and increase definition?

(Again, sorry for the life story and all. And thanks for any replies and taking the time to bore yourself with this.)


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Your only 18

U need to up the cardio and get your diet sorted.

Stick to a good diet and training for 1 year and in this year read up on aas, then decide if you want to go down that road, after 1year hard training,diet and resting.

Only you can motivite yourself and get stick to a diet. You will reach your goals if you stick at it and have a solid diet.

Look in the losing weight section and have a look at the keto diet.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

id get the diet sorted first mate, loose a bit of BF first. Im not that sure about what would happen, but you could make considerable quick weight loss from an effective diet and weights/cardio routine.

Look in the members section for a thread called @from fatass for present day" the progress bradz made there in 16 months is amazing all without using gear.

post up your diet and routine


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I wouldn't bother mate, sounds like you have a plan. Stick to that and I'm sure you'll see results anyway :rockon:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Check out what this guy done in 8 months around your age with good training diet and commiment

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/44134-my-transformation-fat-muscular.html

And he lists how he achieved and what his diet,training and supps were!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/40976-fat-present-day.html

here is another guy older than you, put look what he achieved naturally.

so it is possible, get diet and training sorted and stick to it.

good luck


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Neverender said:


> Ok, so i'm 18, 5'9"ish, and terribly overweight. I'm around 16-17 stone.
> 
> I have a portruding belly, big hips and generally am just a mess. My arms are fairly solid, chest not so much so. I have a fair amount of muscle, but as you can imagine, definition is almost non existant.
> 
> ...


you have to remember im sure it took time for you to put on weight, stick to your plan mate and lay of the aas as your still young, using aas while over weight the results wont look good nor clean (health issues aswell-high BP)

if after a while you aint loosing much use a ECA stack to kick start the fat burning process but for the time being diet and cardio mate

good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

SOUTHMAN said:


> id get the diet sorted first mate, loose a bit of BF first. Im not that sure about what would happen, but you could make considerable quick weight loss from an effective diet and weights/cardio routine.
> 
> Look in the members section for a thread called @from fatass for present day" the progress bradz made there in 16 months is amazing all without using gear.
> 
> post up your diet and routine


Routine:

Monday: chest + tri: Flat bench, Incline bench, Decline bench, tri extension, DB flys, dips, DB pullover

Tuesday: Back + Bi: Chin up (more like satan's prefered choice of torture), barbell curl, one arm rows, close grip preacher, seated row, incline DB curl, rows, concentration curl, lat pull down

Wed: off

Thursday: shoulders + forearms: machine press, reverse fly, standing wrist curl, military press, lat raise, barbell wrist curl, shrugs, upright rows

Friday: legs: Squat (god send), standing calf raise, leg extension, seated calf raise, leg curl.

I have been told I will overwork by a few people, I generally reply with "not if i eat enough" and hope the believe me. I have a rowing machine in the house i use every so often too.



LiftHeavy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/40976-fat-present-day.html
> 
> here is another guy older than you, put look what he achieved naturally.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, these are astounding, will have to really re-think my plan, thanks man.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

The answer to your question as wrote is: No, tren and winny wont help you lose weight. Taking a testosterone or an anti-estrogen my help however.

At 18 you dont want to be taking anything that may raise your estrogen and prematurely fuse your bones. Any AAS that aromatises will do this.

Put your efforts into your diet and training. Low intensity cardio (as your joints will suffer otherwise) and a free weight programme will help. You can do cardio daily but free weights only three times per week.

SD


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

SD said:


> The answer to your question as wrote is: No, tren and winny wont help you lose weight. Taking a testosterone or an anti-estrogen my help however.
> 
> At 18 you dont want to be taking anything that may raise your estrogen and prematurely fuse your bones. Any AAS that aromatises will do this.
> 
> ...


Hmmm i see, thanks.

So I actually am going to over work doing that routine then?

Well, you have all been very helpful, it's been much appreciated.


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

just a question for losing weight is it better to have seperate body parts on seperate days or full body workouts ? (weightlifting obviously) 

Thanks


----------



## rugbyrich (May 21, 2008)

Hi mate. You say you have a rowing machine at home?? Use that every am and get at least half an hour in before brekkie, and I am sure you will notice some results. You could have a look on www.concept2.co.uk for some weight loss training guides. I am putting a plan together at present, as I have a rower gathering dust in the garage.

Good luck


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

rugbyrich said:


> Hi mate. You say you have a rowing machine at home?? Use that every am and get at least half an hour in before brekkie, and I am sure you will notice some results. You could have a look on www.concept2.co.uk for some weight loss training guides. I am putting a plan together at present, as I have a rower gathering dust in the garage.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks a lot mate 

Also, is using the rowing machine as good as a treadmill? Or better?

I'd assume it's better because you're whole body is involved, but something tells me treadmill has the lead...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well as for losing weight cardio and diet are the main things that will help you achieve your fat loss goals no steroid will do this for you...

at your age and weight you should be concentrating on these two things rather than steroids...

what is your current diet ??


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well as for losing weight cardio and diet are the main things that will help you achieve your fat loss goals no steroid will do this for you...
> 
> at your age and weight you should be concentrating on these two things rather than steroids...
> 
> what is your current diet ??


My diet consists more of sensibility rather than a set in stone piece of work. Mostly due to college. Generally though, I will have egg and toast (brown bread) or some form of oatmeal for breakfast. Lunch normally bread and chicken/tuna/meat. Straight in from college I will have some form of bar, whether it be protein or nutrigrain or something (normally which ever is cheaper). Dinner is tough because I normally get in around 5-6, so it's whatever has been made for me.

Mostly it consists of chops/fish/chicken, lettuce and potatoes.

In from the gym I have a protein shake.

If I get hungry between I normally have almonds.

(unrelated: Grrr, read a gyno thread. Had always been aware of what this is, just too scared to check. I probably have that from being overweight)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Neverender said:


> My diet consists more of sensibility rather than a set in stone piece of work. Mostly due to college. Generally though, I will have egg and toast (brown bread) or some form of oatmeal for breakfast. Lunch normally bread and chicken/tuna/meat. Straight in from college I will have some form of bar, whether it be protein or nutrigrain or something (normally which ever is cheaper). Dinner is tough because I normally get in around 5-6, so it's whatever has been made for me.
> 
> Mostly it consists of chops/fish/chicken, lettuce and potatoes.
> 
> ...


Excess BF increases your circulating estrogen and suppresses your testosterone. You will be a generally happier person once you lose those extra pounds and it will get easier as you go along.

As long as you are eating regualrly and healthily thats great, nutrigrain are all sugar, swap this out for some fruit. Your meals appear to consist mostly of healthy food, just make sure you dont slip any extra snacks in there. Almonds are really good for you but very easy to pile on the calories with, eat in moderation and try to work out how many calories you are eating. www.fitday.com this software will help you a lot! Post up your results here.

SD


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

SD said:


> Excess BF increases your circulating estrogen and suppresses your testosterone. You will be a generally happier person once you lose those extra pounds and it will get easier as you go along.
> 
> As long as you are eating regualrly and healthily thats great, nutrigrain are all sugar, swap this out for some fruit. Your meals appear to consist mostly of healthy food, just make sure you dont slip any extra snacks in there. Almonds are really good for you but very easy to pile on the calories with, eat in moderation and try to work out how many calories you are eating. www.fitday.com this software will help you a lot! Post up your results here.
> 
> SD


Yeah I will do man!

I tried to avoid the counting calories thing. I mean, I know how important it is, but I try to feel for what my body needs, rather than pre-determine it, if you get me.

And damn, i thought i was doing good with the nutrigrain. Plenty of fruit though so that transition -SHOULD- be easy. I also drink more water than is probably good for, and milk on a friday just because I pass a damn tesco and have a compulsive need to buy something.

I'll give the calorie counting a shot though, suppose I should be if it's helping eh.

Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Neverender said:


> Yeah I will do man!
> 
> I tried to avoid the counting calories thing. I mean, I know how important it is, but I try to feel for what my body needs, rather than pre-determine it, if you get me.
> 
> ...


Without the calorie counting, everything will be guesswork. If oyu lose weight one week more than others, you will never know why? Keep a diary of everything, it will really help motivate you. I suggest you start a journal here, even put some starting pics up so you have to work hard and stick at it so you can amaze everyone with some ripped 'after' pics.

Go for it dude, no-one holding you back but you!

SD


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

SD said:


> Without the calorie counting, everything will be guesswork. If oyu lose weight one week more than others, you will never know why? Keep a diary of everything, it will really help motivate you. I suggest you start a journal here, even put some starting pics up so you have to work hard and stick at it so you can amaze everyone with some ripped 'after' pics.
> 
> Go for it dude, no-one holding you back but you!
> 
> SD


**** year, nothing like some solid motivation. Will try to start a journal then and upgrade it and such. For the sake of my sanity I won't post starting pics till a bit later. I have some which i took monday before the routine started, but damn, they aren't pleasant.

When I feel I can look back and be proud of how far I have come, those bad boys will be up in a flash. I'll see them as trophy's: the fruits of my labour. (If and when everything goes to plan that is :tongue: :cool2: )


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Neverender said:


> **** year, nothing like some solid motivation. Will try to start a journal then and upgrade it and such. For the sake of my sanity I won't post starting pics till a bit later. I have some which i took monday before the routine started, but damn, they aren't pleasant.
> 
> When I feel I can look back and be proud of how far I have come, those bad boys will be up in a flash. I'll see them as trophy's: the fruits of my labour. (If and when everything goes to plan that is :tongue: :cool2: )


SOunds like a good plan mate, good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

steroids + fat guy =

a slightly bigger fat guy

lol...sorry i couldnt resist

seriously...listen to the above comments as they all speak sense

but when you lose a stone or two...which if done correctly will take a year or so to conserve muscle....you can think more about a cycle

i like to use a little example that all the guys here have heard me say 1000 times....

get your bf down to around 15%

this is a reasonable amount of fat to be looking ok ish

now..as long as diet and training are good, you can stick a small amount of gear in...not too much, maybe 250mg test e5d

up your kcals (keep it clean for this to work) and watch the BF seemingly reduce by the week

there are reasons why this happens, but for the purpose of this example think this way....

imagine a deflated balloon with 1lb of butter smeared all over it,

the balloon is your lbm

the butter is your %BF

now blow the balloon up half way

the air you blow is the increased kcals and the gear

the butter is still 1lb....but it looks less thick...your bf has reduced without losing fat!!!!

now fill the balloon up slowly in several stages

the stages are the cycles you do over a few years

the butter looks less and less thick....but it is still 1lb...just spread over a bigger balloon

now see how steroids seem to make fat loss a reality????

this wont ever show on a real fat frame, but get your bf down to a reasonable amount and this process will work for you


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> steroids + fat guy =
> 
> a slightly bigger fat guy
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah I see, well thanks.

Well, as sound as all this info is, i'm an impatient ****er.

So what I think sounds reasonable, taking into acount everything you guys have said is:

6am waking up for cardio, 5 days a week starting tomorrow.

possibly cutting gym days down to 3 (this, surprisingly, will be the hardest part due to travel arrangements and my gym partner being a stubborn ****)

Sort the diet once and for all!

In 4-5 months time I'll re-asses where I'm at. I think my impatience will get the better of me and by then I will choose whether to start a course or not (probably will, despite probably not doing enough).

This winstrol + tren e. course will probably be most likely, as it's the easiest for me to get a hold of. I know all about the estrogen troubles and the problems related to me taking them this young. I know i'm probably way out of my depth and this is probably going to **** me up. But i NEED results.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope all goes well Neverender, I'll just back up what SD says, he knows his onions

I'd also take heed of Pscarb and post up your full diet, any input from Paul would

be beneficial for you:thumb:

Post the pics you've got in your journal mate, we're all pretty friendly round here mate and

you'd get such a buzz when you keep looking at the progress.

Good luck bro

:beer:

PS forget the AAS for now


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Neverender said:


> Hmm yeah I see, well thanks.
> 
> Well, as sound as all this info is, i'm an impatient ****er.
> 
> ...


Thats all very well, but whats the point in asking for advice if you have alreay made your mind up and largely going to just ignore the advice given?


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hope all goes well Neverender, I'll just back up what SD says, he knows his onions
> 
> I'd also take heed of Pscarb and post up your full diet, any input from Paul would
> 
> ...


Well you certainly all seem it : :lol:

thanks bro


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> Thats all very well, but whats the point in asking for advice if you have alreay made your mind up and largely going to just ignore the advice given?


That's all based on stuff i've seen bro.

The cardio stuff is based on what I seen in the links Liftheavy gave, I probably would have done 5 mins after a workout, if that.

My diet would have remained untouched, I'm now counting calories and recording almost everything I consume, which I wouldn't have thought twice about.

SD recommended dropping a day, which I actually don't see happening, but won't totally drop it from the list of possibilities.

I would also start winstrol + tren. e most likely tomorrow, and just followed what the guy I know says it does for him. Now I'm waiting 4-5 months before I even consider it.

I would say that my mind has been fairly influenced by what I've seen, wouldn't you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

As said mate diet and cardio are key, but products like Clen, T3 and ECA stacks have there place and certainly helped a few of my friends in similar situations to yours.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Also, is using the rowing machine as good as a treadmill? Or better?


I would not worry about this - it is a distraction IMHO, as the difference between them is tiny compared to the difference in from your effort that you put into them.

A great additional cardio exercise (assuming that you do not live in a bungalow) is stepping up and down a step. They allow you to train in the convienience & privacy of your own home, and are always available to you (so if you miss the gym, can't get there, if its raining/snowing, etc) so no excuses. They can be done at a pace which gets you just out of breath, and then keep up this pace. You can put on your favourate tunes.

A habit of doing 15min here and there (ie a few times a day), ontop of your DAILY cardio (rowing, walking, running, swimming, etc) really will start to incinerate the jiggle. I would also get into the habit of moving and walking slightly faster when out and about in your daily life - it tends to make people a bit more active and this has positive knock on effects IMO.

Standing naked infront of a mirror before cardio and jumping up and down on the spot, taking the time to consider what you look like now, and the change in the way you look since you were in good shape. Ask yourself if you want to continue down that path, or whether you want to take step after step on a new path and loose the blubber. I would also do it EVERY time you finish too, but also thinking about how the work you have just done has made a small dent in the blubber, and if you keep doing it, it will go - feel proud of the changes in who you are becomming.

Oh - I would not bother with steroids either - they too are a distraction in your case, and could even reduce your cardio capacity - the fire in your fat burning furnace. Maximise and focus your efforts on the factors that will give you the serious returns - diet and cardio.

You have the power to be the change that you want to see - take on the lifestyle of the guy you want to be.

Good luck mate.

J


----------



## Neverender (Feb 4, 2009)

Well thanks J.

Will definately do the step stuff.

 I already look at my self topless before I do anything, it really is the biggest motivator for me, recently anyway.


----------

